# blogs



## macro junkie (Jan 1, 2008)

i was looking at the blogs..how does it work..i couldn't start one?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't think they're working yet.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 1, 2008)

ok


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 1, 2008)

There hadn't seemed to be much of an interest in the blogs. I can manually set you up with one if you'd like. Now that I have everybody's final calendar submissions (full resolution), I am going to finish the calendars today.

Peter


----------



## Andrew (Jan 1, 2008)

Hook me up, I'd like to have a blog.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 2, 2008)

hook me up to..saves me starting 100 threads..lol


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sry

but im a PC gamer not a know it all, but whats a blog?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

this..here is my new blog and every thing will be in here http://macrojunkie.blogspot.com/ ..info on macro and soon info on some of the mantids i keep.blog is like a diary..get bf2142 lets game online..


----------



## Mantida (Jan 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Srybut im a PC gamer not a know it all, but whats a blog?


It's like a diary to record whatever happens on whatever you want to post about. Generally, the blogs here are for what happens with your mantids. People usually post if anything interesting happens, like an ooth hatching or something. Of course, you could probably post real life stuff on your blogs here too.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> this..here is my new blog and every thing will be in here http://macrojunkie.blogspot.com/ ..info on macro and soon info on some of the mantids i keep.blog is like a diary..get bf2142 lets game online..


Cool, ohmygod my dad just got bf2142, although it doesnt work &lt;_&lt; 

Got xbox live?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 16, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Cool, ohmygod my dad just got bf2142, although it doesnt work &lt;_&lt; Got xbox live?


it works u tit..your not doing it right..lol..remember bf2142 your need internet connection to play it..have u installed it?then installed the patches..dude u really need to get this sorted..then install xfire and team speak..get a mic then we can go kick some ######


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 17, 2008)

Its my dads PC and game and all i know is that the CD key want work &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh My Word!!! Like I got time for a blog. Nobody put anything interesting in them cause I am lucky to read new posts, and yes :lol: it's all about me! ha ha ha :lol: NOT


----------

